# HOLY SMOKES, my DH just discovered someone had been living in our crawl space!!



## happyhippie (Apr 1, 2011)

Now, we live in the bay area. High crime, lots of homeless, crazy stuff goes on a lot.

But, this really is freaking me out. We just signed a lease into our new place, and for some reason DH wanted to take a peak under the house. So he opened it up and voila! A sleeping bag, food wrappers, and a pillow. No person, however. This is a crawl space...a tiny little dirty place under our house! (Part of me feels really sad that someone had to live there, the other part is scared!)

We are waiting to here back from the Police dept. DH put a giant lock on the door.

Have you had experience with this?

Do you think I am overreacting?


----------



## Mom31 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my. That's wild. I would be totally freaked out too.


----------



## Fnord (Mar 26, 2011)

I would definitely be a little freaked out at the idea, but I wouldn't worry too much. It sounds like you just moved in, so I assume whoever was using that space was just taking advantage of it while the house was empty. I don't think I would have called the police, personally, but I would keep an eye out for any strange activity. I doubt they'll be back.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd definitely keep an eye out, and seal up any entrances to the crawl space very well.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

who's to say it wasn't there from a past tenants or their child going there?

you really have no idea how long it was there do you?


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

It really isn't that uncommon for the bay area, especially if the house was vacant. We have a LOT of vacant houses in Nor. Cal., and squatters are far from uncommon. Usually closing up the area well will prevent any further entries, and they usually won't try to stay around once you move in.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

unreal! I was looking for the holiday helper thread!


----------



## happy*mama (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, I have had dreams of this happening in our crawl space and in our barn! Just last week I had a dream that a toddler was living in our crawl space, really, really freaky dream







. We live in the country so the likely hood of a person living in our crawls space or barn is probably zero, but skunks tend to like it. I would have called the police too. Make sure to close up the space really well!


----------



## kayleesmom (Dec 16, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texmati*
> 
> unreal! I was looking for the holiday helper thread!


is there one yet for this year? so sad that someone was living in the crawl space economy is bad and has hit alot of people hard. Hopefully the person wont be back and has found a safe place to stay.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

What did you do with his (her?) stuff. They probably need it.

Did anyone read "Sarah's Key"? At least it wasn't a dead body!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I hope you put their stuff out somewhere safe that they can get too. Maybe with some pbj sandwiches and some bottled water in a back pack with a note or soemthing.


----------

